# Scooby Smiling



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Every time I offer Scooby some Peanut Butter he starts smiling as soon as he sees me coming with it on my finger so last night I captured it, he also does it for his nutrical when I give it to him, I always crack up laughing and that makes him smile even more, it's so cute and very funny to see









[attachment=2359:attachment]

[attachment=2360:attachment]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! That is the biggest/cutest smile!








SOOOO funny!!!!!
Great job capturing the moment!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, how cute, Peechie loves peanut butter also







We found peanut butter treats which seems to enjoy


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

That is too cute,what a big smile!







Yes ,great job getting the pic!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! I LOVE those pictures!!!! That smile.... OMG!!!!!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

> Every time I offer Scooby some Peanut Butter he starts smiling as soon as he sees me coming with it on my finger so last night I captured it, he also does it for his nutrical when I give it to him, I always crack up laughing and that makes him smile even more, it's so cute and very funny to see
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















Thats to funny


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

OMG that is so adorable!! Did you teach him to do this or does he just do it?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OMG that is so adorable!! Did you teach him to do this or does he just do it?[/B]


Thanks, no I didn't need to teach him he has done it ever since his first taste of peanut butter, and when I give him Nutrical if he hasn't been eating well, he sees me coming and starts smiling, it's just so funny and cute


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

OMG!! That is just too cute!! One of the biggest smiles I have seen!! Looks like he is anticipating the "stick to the roof of the mouth" thingy!! LOL

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

Gizmo does that too, when I have food that I had blown to make it cooler. I have people rolling on the floor laughing! It's so cute but so funny. He also does it when I am taking off nailpolish but it's not a happy smile, it's a "mom, that stuff smells awful" smile!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Omg, that is totally adorable!!!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

That is soooo cute. It made me smile back.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

That is too cute!!! That is the prettiest smile I have seen.







Great pic


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a furbaby that would smile. It was so funny. You need to enter his picture in a contest. He is a cutey.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I had a furbaby that would smile. It was so funny. You need to enter his picture in a contest. He is a cutey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would make a good ad for Skippy Peanut Butter hey!!!!









Skippy just puts a smile on my face, it tastes so yummy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

That is just too cute.


[attachment=2361:attachment]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I know that smile !! but I get that smile also when he is not too happy with me !


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!!! Janet, I'm totally in love with Scooby!!! He can't possibly get any cuter than he already is


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh Geez... That is too funny!!! I need to show this one to my husband, he's going to die!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> OMG!!! Janet, I'm totally in love with Scooby!!! He can't possibly get any cuter than he already is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we love him to bits too, he is always doing something to make our hearts melt












> Too funny!! I love it. Looks like he's smiling anticipating his treat. What was that cartoon dog that used to do something like that, would get a treat then go thru all sorts of antics? Scooby reminds me of him.[/B]


I am not sure of the cartoon dog you mean Rose, but Scooby can be a little clown


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Those photos made me laugh right out loud!!!! Thanks for sharing. Guess that little ham really does love Peanut Butter. He would make a great spokesdog!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I just loved those photos!!! Just tooooo, toooo cute!!!


----------



## Satiné_Rose (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL, that is too cute!! What a big smile Scooby has. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

Scooby is adorable!! So cute!


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Thats adorable!! Obi does that as well but not for food. Whenever i come home and he sees me he does it or when pretty much anyone comes over to see him. Its adorable. One time at the vet a man game over to pet Obi and he started smiling and the man asked me if he was going to bite him and i said "NO thats how he smiles!!" I love when they smile!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> Thats adorable!! Obi does that as well but not for food. Whenever i come home and he sees me he does it or when pretty much anyone comes over to see him. Its adorable. One time at the vet a man game over to pet Obi and he started smiling and the man asked me if he was going to bite him and i said "NO thats how he smiles!!" I love when they smile![/B]



That reminded me of my sister's dalmation that we grew up with....her name was Sugar and she would smile like that....
It scared the meter people off several times....ha ha...it looked vicious...but Sugar wouldn't have hurt a flea!







We used to laugh so hard at her because her lips were pulled back so far...it was really funny!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww how cute is he! great pics!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> aww how cute is he! great pics![/B]



Thanks Jaimie, you know I was so lucky to get them too because usually when he sees the camera he is off, but he was sitting with his daddy on the recliner and he just won't budge from there, I am sure he thinks that is his chair and he lets hubby sit there with him because he is being nice to him


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

haha, that is a great pic, and smile


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

OMG, that's the cuties pic !!
Got me smiling also and I didn't even get a taste.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Those amazing pics had me laughing like a loon! I have NEVER seen a dog smile like that. I'd be buying peanut butter by the case! How adorable!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Very cute!! Our Dalmatian used to smile for my dad all the time! He'd smile at him everyday when he'd come home from work.


----------



## micaela (Jan 7, 2006)

How funny, I didn't know dogs could smile.....guess I was wrong








He is sooo cute.........


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, that is sooo cute and too funny.


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Hahaha! Those pictures of him smiling are priceless!! No wonder you laugh everytime you see him do that! Wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is TOOOOO cute!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just saw those pictures and started laughing out loud. My boss is wondering what's going on !! oh oh I might be in trouble









I didn't know I can give my dog peanut butter, I'll try tonight and see if he smiles like Scoobydoo. did I tell you I keep calling Sparkey Scoobydoo since I found this forum ?! I love the name and he is just something else


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

haha how cute! he is smiling!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

What a FABULOUS smile Scooby has!!!!!






















Makes me smile just looking at that picture!!!


----------

